
A city with an $8.96B budget should be able to - duck
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/A-city-with-an-8-96-billion-budget-should-be-6311442.php
======
tmaly
read Economics in One Lesson by Henry Hazlitt

This will explain why SF has these issues.

